# Seat belts



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello. So here's my situation: Looking for new car. Currently own a Honda Civic. Our vizsla bounces around like a pinball in the car. It's annoying and even a bit of a driving hazard at times. Well, it's time for a new car, and I plan to begin having children in the years upcoming.

I need a car that's good for our vizsla and an infant. So we're looking into hatchbacks. The dog can ride in the hatchback area, physically separated from the rest of the car. A baby can ride without getting stepped on by our crazy dog.

However, I am curious if we MUST limit car selection to hatchbacks. I'd love to be able to have a wider selection. I was thinking: Has anyone had success with a dog seat belt? Would a dog seat belt be able to contain a vizsla so well that ours can sit right next to an infant in a car seat and not trample and knock it around? The pictures I see online don't appear to be as constrictive as I would prefer.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Depending on what you buy, the stroller will take most of the cargo area, so your V will probably end up on the back seat. You can just make her sit and buckle her up with a car harness.

As far as hatchbacks, look into Subaru, Audi A3, of even the Nissan Cube or Scion xB. BMW X1 is "almost" a hatchback. I am pretty sure there a many... A V will probably not comfortably fit in the back of a compact hatchback though. 

Check this out
http://www.cars.com/guides/wagon-hatchback/midsize/


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Toyota Matrix. I own one and we travel with 3 adults, 2 cats in carriers stacked and seat belted and our puppy in a car harness. We also usually have luggage to take with us. We just brought home a 30x 80 pre hung door in it. We also have a Ford Escape and it is not nearly as easy to put the seats down and that same door would not fit. Today I was moving plants, straw bales, corn stalks and pumpkins in my car with the seats down and I could still see where I was going comfortably. Also very good on gas. We drove from London Ontario to Trenton(almost to Ottawa)on one tank of gas.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my saab 9-3 wagon, but wouldn't recommend getting one now that saab is out of business. My next choice would be a subaru. People who have them seem to love them and that 4wd would come in handy for your snowy Minnesota winters. 

I just found this backseat barrier http://www.kurgostore.com/barriers-and-containment/back-seat-barrier/








which, if used with a seatbelt, looks like it would contain a bouncy vizsla.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

LOL ... Toys.. I dream out loud...


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't have my V yet-5 weeks to go but love my 2000 Subaru Outback; plenty of room for him to ride in the back with anything else we want to carry


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We own 2 diesel suburbans, 1 is 4x4 and the other is 2 wheel drive. Plenty of room for anything we want to do, and comfortable on long trips. A Jeep Grand Cherokee that I find to be a little narrow. I sent it to my mothers for her to drive. Last a Dodge Durango that's fine for me and the dogs to run around town.
Its only fair to let you know that I have 3 dogs, not one.


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I LOVE my Toyota Matrix XRS. I got one in 2003 and then traded in 2009 for the newer model. My dog Boomer loves it to and my Vizsla Betty...she needs some learning  

I do need to get one of those bars are nets to keep her from wanting to come up front. She's catching on but it will help.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Smart car!!! Tons of room I am told.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Also have a Toyota Matrix and love it. Wats fits comfortable in the hatch on both long and short trips, plus love that the seats fold down to a flat surface.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We had a BMW 3 series -- my son (3.5 when we got Wilson) and the dog would ride in the back seat -- he in a car seat? Wilson in a harnass. It was okay for short rides, but I knew i would go nuts if we were taking a long trip (say to my in laws, six hours away). Also, we basically could only drive with two adults up front and my son in back ... No second kids or giving rides to people. 

So we traded it in for a Subaru outback and everyone is happy. Wilson rides in the back in a soft crate, which gives us enough ro for luggage and even grandma if she's coming with us. And room for a second carseat when that time comes


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

PS Wilson cannot be contained by anything short of barriers or a soft crate. He will weasel his way around anything to get to his people. So, we had to do the hatchback for my sanity!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is a bit of a hoodini too. Finally got the car harness and loop to work comfortably for her. Not only that, we take her whenever we can and she is good in the car now.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

I have tried several seat belts / harness with Taika as he is a escape artist, he some how manages to undo the seat buckle and flies over to me whilst I am driving. I drive either a Kluger or Landcruiser (we are in Australia ) I have tried him in the back and he chewed thru the lead. He gets himself tangled something awful, that I stop so many times, that it takes us double time to go anywhere. After we have been and he is tired he is happy to lay all over the back seat and sleep. So very pleased this was posted as I am looking for advice as well. Many thanks


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I don't know if it's because Dre is still very little or because we drove him from Phoenix to San Diego and he got used to the car, most of the time he just goes to sleep. Front seat, back seat, does not matter. He just curls up and goes to sleep within 5 minutes. Never makes a peep either.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

We have a little Honda Fit and a Honda CR-V and can get a Vizsla crate in the back of either car. I have had Scout ride loose in the very back of the Fit with the seats upright and there is plenty of room. 

I do prefer crates if it is an option as they had higher safety ratings in most crash tests, I never have to worry about anyone chewing anything inappropriate, and it is easier to automatically have crates with me when I arrive to my destination. 

Here is a thorough webpage if you want to learn more about harnesses:

http://www.agilepooch.com/dogstuff/dogbelts/dogbelts.html


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you Capa, 
Very interesting read, I will research the ruff rider and see if it is available in Australia. Once again thank you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

GarysApollo said:


> Smart car!!! Tons of room I am told.


And, also so easy to park


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> We own 2 diesel suburbans, 1 is 4x4 and the other is 2 wheel drive. Plenty of room for anything we want to do, and comfortable on long trips. A Jeep Grand Cherokee that I find to be a little narrow. I sent it to my mothers for her to drive. Last a Dodge Durango that's fine for me and the dogs to run around town.
> Its only fair to let you know that I have 3 dogs, not one.


We have to meet sometime. We have a diesel suburban as well. V's and diesel suburbans are both fairly rare in the whole scheme of things. Maddie knows if I fire up Big Red, our 4x4 red diesel suburban, it means an adventure of some sort.


----------

